# Seasoning and steaming question for russet potatoes



## 1kathyc (Oct 21, 2009)

I would like to make steamed potatoes for dinner in an the biggest loser triple deck electric steamer. I only have russet potatoes. I also want to season them with Mrs. Dash garlic and herb seasoning. My questions are 1. if I cut them into about 1 inch cubes, about how long should I steam 3 medium size potatoes? 2. Do I season them before or after I steam them?
I've never done this before, and not quite sure how to do this. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 21, 2009)

imho, russet potatoes don't steam well.  They are very starchy, and lend themselves much more to baking.  I boil them for mashed potatoes, but not for any other purpose.  I would use yukon golds, or other less starchy potato for steaming or serving as "boiled."


----------



## 1kathyc (Oct 21, 2009)

I guess that would explain why all the recipes I found where for using red potatoes! Thanks for your help and quick reply!


----------

